# Calgary Car Audio Get-Together



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

There's a handful of us, located in Calgary, that intend to get together on a regular basis.
Just meetup, have a coffee, talk shop, compare systems and ideas...
Feel free to jopin us, if you're in the area.

The first meeting is this Saturday (Feb 1) morning.
*10:00am at Tim Horton's 
723 46th Avenue SE, Calgary.*
(it's a large parking lot, so we can demo our gear)









Tim Hortons · 723 46 Ave SE Unit 100, Calgary, AB T2G 2A4, Canada


★★★☆☆ · Restaurant




goo.gl


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

hey jimmydee, my buddy Rick mentioned this to me the other day but didn't no when, i would lov to attend the meet once in a while...i'm in vernon bc so little drive. but if you were to have some sort of scheduled or heads up i don't mine making the drive, i have family there...


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

We're tenatively planning to meet once per month.
PM me with your phone number, and we can add you to the WhatsApp Group.
That will keep you in the loop on when / where.


----------



## jhonni (Nov 13, 2020)

my buddy Rick mentioned this to me the other day but didn't no


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

jhonni said:


> my buddy Rick mentioned this to me the other day but didn't no


Rick is a fantastic guy.

We meet regularly (pretty much every month). Our last meet was on Halloween.
Things tend to slow down a bit, over the winter months, but we still do meet (just less frequently).


----------

